# Low Tire Indicator Reset on basic Mini



## keeble (Aug 6, 2007)

My wife drives a bare bones Mini occasionally around Westwood/LA (zipcar). The car doesn't have an owners manual and the low tire warning indicator is always illuminated despite verifying tire pressures are correct. In a past post they said the reset button would be under the parking brake. In this car, it's not. How does one reset the warning light on a basic Mini?


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

On my '09 car, you have to scroll through the onboard computer with the buttons on the left hand stalk. The TPMS reset is under the "Check-Info" options if my memory serves me correct.


----------



## pepsicola47 (Jul 26, 2009)

With the car off, press & hold the reset button, turn your key to ignition on(position 2, or whatever you want to call it).
RPA light will come on, keep holding the button, waiting until it goes off and then it will come back on again. Then wait for a few more second, and it will go off, and that initializes it.


----------

